# Help me identify this "tractor"



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey folks,
On the attached video link, at about the 17 second mark, a little ORANGE yard "tractor" passes by pulling a load of what looks like cross ties. Does anyone know what what company makes this and if they are still available? Has anyone seen if for sale recently?
Thanks in advance for your help
RayG
NOLA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWnJ0-N6dK4&feature=g-vrec

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## mbruegel (Jun 30, 2009)

The link features models of the German narrow gague rail road Harzquerbahn (HSB). 

Looks like the orange tractor may be custom built or possibly from one of the limited-production European manufacturers (like Magnus). 

For a more definitive answer try asking in the European Models and Prototypes forum.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like this one in the database: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1815


----------



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By krs on 29 Apr 2012 12:50 AM 
Looks like this one in the database: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1815



OH WOW! That is definitely it! Now I have to figure out how to get one. 

Anyone know if they are still available?

Thanks KRS!!!



RAYG
NOLA


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Well - Mr Monert who used to build those has retired. 

I can see if I can contact him to see if he still has any for sale or might know someone who has one for sale. 
But just reading the description in the database, this unit isn't going to be cheap. It's a couple of steps up from a mass produced LGB item. 

Knut


----------



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks again KRS. Let me know if you can find something out about the availability of this unit. PM also sent to you.

RayG
NOLA 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

